# Rally gages



## 75tntrv (Sep 1, 2013)

Has any one changed from idiot lights to gages on a 69. What wires need to be switched.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes I did. 

You need:

* Water temp sending unit (from Lectric Limited) to replace the switch.
* Oil pressure sending unit (ditto) to replace the switch.
* Printed circuit board for the back side of the instrument cluster (the one for gauges is different from the one for lights)
* Dash wiring harness (engine harness is the same for lights or gauges)

Bear


----------



## 75tntrv (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks bear, I have the sending units and ordered the circuit board. I was hoping to find some one that used there original harness and switched the wires. here is a few pics of the car when it came home from paint last week end.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You may be able to figure it out if you have a good wiring diagram. As I recall, the difference is in the circuit board where the harness connector plugs into it. The connections/traces for the temp guage and fuel gauge (and maybe oil pressure) are on different pins on the gauge connector vs. the lights connector. When I first converted mine, I missed that the board was different and tried it with the light board. Got some veeeery strange gauge readings... 

Bear


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

Try this:

Stock Cluster to a Rally Gauge Cluster ?- First Generation Firebird (1967, 1968, 1969)


----------

